# Pregnant Poodle Vulva Discharge??



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I know nothing about pregnant dogs, but I wouldn’t give her a bath.
Can you email the pics to your vet and then call them for their opinion on if she needs to be seen? If they think she should come in then you want the discharge to still be there so they can see it with their own eyes.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> I know nothing about pregnant dogs, but I wouldn’t give her a bath.
> Can you email the pics to your vet and then call them for their opinion on if she needs to be seen? If they think she should come in then you want the discharge to still be there so they can see it with their own eyes.


why not give her a bath??? and okayyy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If it is pyometra, your dog can die if not treated so time is of the essessence


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

twyla said:


> If it is pyometra, your dog can die if not treated so time is of the essessence


I have heard of pyometra, but my thing is that dior would atleast show some symptoms like sickness vomiting, lethargy, not eating, she seems completely normal, but nonetheless I’m going to call the vet and schedule an appointment immediately on Monday as soon as they open.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If it were my dog, I would call an emergency vet
Full disclosure my cousin lost her bitch to pyometra, she had no symptoms


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> If they think she should come in then you want the discharge to still be there so they can see it with their own eyes.


 ^ This is why you shouldn’t give her a bath.

Call an emergency vet if yours is closed. See what they say. It might be nothing but it might be something very serious. Most of us at poodle forum that log on regularly don’t have experience with pregnant dogs to share if this is expected or not.

I hope your dog and the unborn puppies are ok.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I know nothing about pregnancy (canine or otherwise) and would therefore lean heavily on my veterinarian if my girl was pregnant. No question is silly when multiple lives are at stake.

What did the emergency vet say? Hoping all is well...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

This is not something to fool around with, but I have seen full blown pyrometriosis. The discharge was thick, yellow and stinky. The dog was very lethargic, had a high fever, and was near death when brought in. I was the one that "caught" it. As in, "Um, Doc, did you see that nasty discharge?" He threw the dog up on the surgical table and when he got to the uterus it was huge and filled with pus. He spayed the dog, gave her massive amounts of antibiotics, and she lived. Her temperature was 105. It was not a scene that you ever forget.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> ^ This is why you shouldn’t give her a bath.
> 
> Call an emergency vet if yours is closed. See what they say. It might be nothing but it might be something very serious. Most of us at poodle forum that log on regularly don’t have experience with pregnant dogs to share if this is expected or not.
> 
> I hope your dog and the unborn puppies are ok.





twyla said:


> If it were my dog, I would call an emergency vet
> Full disclosure my cousin lost her bitch to pyometra, she had no symptoms





Charmed said:


> This is not something to fool around with, but I have seen full blown pyrometriosis. The discharge was thick, yellow and stinky. The dog was very lethargic, had a high fever, and was near death when brought in. I was the one that "caught" it. As in, "Um, Doc, did you see that nasty discharge?" He threw the dog up on the surgical table and when he got to the uterus it was huge and filled with pus. He spayed the dog, gave her massive amounts of antibiotics, and she lived. Her temperature was 105. It was not a scene that you ever forget.





Charmed said:


> This is not something to fool around with, but I have seen full blown pyrometriosis. The discharge was thick, yellow and stinky. The dog was very lethargic, had a high fever, and was near death when brought in. I was the one that "caught" it. As in, "Um, Doc, did you see that nasty discharge?" He threw the dog up on the surgical table and when he got to the uterus it was huge and filled with pus. He spayed the dog, gave her massive amounts of antibiotics, and she lived. Her temperature was 105. It was not a scene that you ever forget.


 I spoke to the vet today and a breeder they said it is normal, it is just mucus and they suggested i take dior's temperature and everything came back normal. But she has a wellness exam scheduled for Saturday. She is doing well there is no more of that clear discharge and I'm not really worried anymore but i'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

a clear discharge is very normal during pregnancy. When my girl had Pyometra she had a heavy clotty bloody discharge.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

farleysd said:


> a clear discharge is very normal during pregnancy. When my girl had Pyometra she had a heavy clotty bloody discharge.


Glad to hear reassurances from an experienced breeder!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Because pyometra is hormone induced, it's virtually impossible to have a pyo while pregnant. They are typically seen 2-3 months after a heat cycle (although one month is not unheard of). Rarely, a dog can have a uterine infection while pregnant- possibly due to miscarriage of one or more pups. 
Other possibilities would be vaginal or bladder infection. If she continues to have discharge, try dabbing with tp or paper towel, to get a better idea of the color and consistency.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Regretfully that's not always true. My girl Ivy was bred, ultrasound showed 4 puppies at 28 days, about 2 weeks later she was having a bloody, cloty discharge. Took her to the vet, next ultrasound showed 1 puppy, but infection. She had Pyro, lost her puppies, but fortunately we were able to save her life. Lived to be 16.5 years old.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

farleysd said:


> Regretfully that's not always true. My girl Ivy was bred, ultrasound showed 4 puppies at 28 days, about 2 weeks later she was having a bloody, cloty discharge. Took her to the vet, next ultrasound showed 1 puppy, but infection. She had Pyro, lost her puppies, but fortunately we were able to save her life. Lived to be 16.5 years old.


Yeah, like I said, sometimes there can be a uterine infection related to miscarrying puppies. It's fairly rare though, and does respond a little differently to treatment than 'normal' pyo. I remember one dog that had a live puppy and an infection/lost puppies. Like your girl, she had a thick clotty discharge. That was her only symptom so they decided to try a treat medically to see if they could save the last pup. I think the puppy arrived a bit premature but I don't remember if it survived.


----------

